# Custom paint/Pasti dipping



## AaronRidley87 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi guys..

Not sure if anyone would be interested but a friend of mine has started offering this out of his shop..

Pasti dipping, either whole car or individual panels, grills etc.. A whole range of colors and last for around 2 years.

I'm considering having my roof and grill done in black.

If anyone's interested let me know.

here's a pic.


----------



## SpunkehMunkey (Jun 13, 2013)

What does he charge for a full tt?


----------



## AaronRidley87 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey..

I shall ask now and get back to you!


----------



## AaronRidley87 (Jun 14, 2013)

£475 for complete car. 2 days to do it.. Based in Knebworth Hertfordshire.. About 30mins from north London


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Must say I've never dipped a pasti - I'll have to give it a go !

Plastidip looks good, I quite like the flat/matte finish.

What colours does he offer ?


----------



## AaronRidley87 (Jun 14, 2013)

I believe most colours! I'm thinking of having the roof done.. Would be £100 for that


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I believe there's a limited colour range. Wouldn't you be better having the roof wrapped, bit more durable than having it dipped ?


----------



## AaronRidley87 (Jun 14, 2013)

Asked him that question.. Can do any colour including mixing up custom colours if that's more your thing..


----------

